# Tchelsi and Tatumn at the Clinic



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Well ... we all knew it was just a matter of time ... Cherie has given my little girl another atrocious and horrifying haircut. :smpullhair: She has NO bangs OR eyebrows! I hate it! I have to admit, the good haircuts tend to far outweigh the bad ... plus they're FREE, so I won't harp on it. Her hair tends to grow quickly anyhoo. *SIGH*
Tchelsi only appears in a few of these, not because she is embarrassed about her new 'do, but because Her Majesty was enjoying a nice nap in her special bed underneath the front desk. These were taken yesterday.

LOL - she was still waking up, I guess ...
[attachment=47017SC07124.JPG]

[attachment=47018SC07129_crop_300.JPG]

please don't look at my flat head!
[attachment=47019SC07127_350.JPG]

[attachment=47020SC07134_350.JPG]

playing a little ball:
[attachment=47021SC07141_350.JPG]

[attachment=47022SC07143_350.JPG]

[attachment=47023SC07144...nd_w_350.JPG]

i love that little tongue! :wub: 
[attachment=47024SC07145_400.JPG]

lol - playing a little duck:
[attachment=47025SC07148_350.JPG]

tchelsi, definitely itching to go home at this point:
[attachment=47026SC07153...m_bl_400.JPG]

whereas tatumn has his one and only expression - "happiest little boy in all the land"!
[attachment=47027SC07155_sm_bl_350.JPG]

scroll down for more, 'cos i'm outta control! :brownbag:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pictures! It looks like the T's had lots of fun!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

at times i find him rather kissable! this would be one of those times:
[attachment=47028SC07162_sm_bl_450.JPG]

Tatumn, and Tchelsi in the background, chewing a chewy:
[attachment=47029SC07163_400.JPG]

I don't know what Tatumn's face was trying to convey in this one:
[attachment=47030SC07190_alt_450.JPG]

[attachment=47035SC07196...nd_w_300.JPG]

[attachment=47032SC07202_450.JPG]

[attachment=47033SC07203_crop_450.JPG]

[attachment=47034SC07204_alt_450.JPG]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I just want to squeeze them! :wub: :wub: :wub: They are both so stinkin cute!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww....Tater Tot is certainly a very happy boy! I think he and Jett would get along famously. And beauty Tchelsi has no flat head that I can see...from the FEW pics you allowed of her supposed bad haircut anyway. :smtease: I think your babies are as always, picture perfect. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Tchelsi, you would look adorable in any hair cut!!! :wub: Tatumn is too cute!!!! :wub: It looks like he love the camera!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I love their hair do's, it sure gives them a distinct look of their own, they are both so kissably adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

My groomer did that to Eloise once - I wanted to strangle her! :smmadder: But NOTHING could make Tchelsi look less than
perfect! Both your babies are just gorgeous and very photogenic - or you're a very good photographer! :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a perfect way to start my day ....... seeing the gorgeous T's!! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They really are just adorable Heidi.
With every picture they just keep getting cuter :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Your maltese are soooo pretty!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

(I think Tchelsi passed gas









They are so cute, and - it doesn't matter about her haircut, she's still a doll. And Tater is one tiny ball of love!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*GASP* Auntie Linda! I are a LAY-DEE! Ask the regular Saturday night chat crew ... I *always* step out to the next room when I need to toot! Unless the Russian cross-dressing ghost is in there ... then I just let it fly! Smells like jasmine flowers anyway. :innocent: 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 17 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708329


> (I think Tchelsi passed gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm ... I think maybe Tater is trying to use his x-ray vision to ogle at the hottie shih-tzu in the red dress. hubba hubba!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are two of the cutest pups I've ever seen! Their pictures are always just perfect. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my, TOO CUTE!!!!! I love your babies, they are sooo precious!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They look great they are both sooo cute. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love Tchelsi's doo. Nothing could make that girl look less than gorgeous, and of course, Tatar Tot is looking is usual spiffy self.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Adorable shots!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 17 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708337


> *GASP* Auntie Linda! I are a LAY-DEE! Ask the regular Saturday night chat crew ... I *always* step out to the next room when I need to toot! Unless the Russian cross-dressing ghost is in there ... then I just let it fly! Smells like jasmine flowers anyway. :innocent:
> 
> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 17 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708329





> (I think Tchelsi passed gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

My Gosh Heidi, you have gotten me into a fit of laughter!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You missed your calling, you should have been a comedian!!!!! Too Funny!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

They are sooooo adorable in their new haircuts. Where did you get those harnesses? I have been looking for one for Yukki!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Got these from Maggie (LuvMyFurBaby) - and she has that 10% SM discount!

QUOTE (Yukki @ Jan 17 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708501


> They are sooooo adorable in their new haircuts. Where did you get those harnesses? I have been looking for one for Yukki![/B]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

great photos! thanks for sharing


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They look so cute. Tchelsi's cut looks to me like a Maltese puppy that has never been groomed. You can't ask for anything more perfect than that.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

tatumn is SO cute in that first pic of the 2nd batch.. that little boy has my heart :wub: :wub: :wub: 

heh tchelsi looks adorable still! sometimes i think their "bad" haircuts bother us a lot more than they bother them


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There are my two cuddle fluffs. :yes: It looks like they had a nice day at the clinic.

Tchelsi's haircut isn't bad at all! I think she is still a doll!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i LOVE that T-chel looks like she has pigtails :wub: :wub: 
and that T-atum looks like he's wearing bellbottoms!!!!!! i LOVE that!!!! he is ADORABLE and i'm coming to steal him tomorrow. (don't try and stop me! i wont be wearing glow in the dark undies, so no one will see me comin'!!!!!) hahahhaa

great pics, i always love pics of them :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

glow-in-the-dark undies! ROFL "AM"!! 

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jan 18 2009, 02:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708694


> i LOVE that T-chel looks like she has pigtails :wub: :wub:
> and that T-atum looks like he's wearing bellbottoms!!!!!! i LOVE that!!!! he is ADORABLE and i'm coming to steal him tomorrow. (don't try and stop me! i wont be wearing glow in the dark undies, so no one will see me comin'!!!!!) hahahhaa
> 
> great pics, i always love pics of them :wub:[/B]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think Tchelsi looks adorable. They both are.

Great photos.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sigh. I just love seeing pics of the Ts. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

They are too cute, Heidi!! I think my favorite pic is the one of 

Tatumn looking up at the camera. SO VERY SMOOCHABLE!! :wub: 

By the way, I think Cherie did a fine job on Tchelsi's haircut.

She looks darling. :wub: 

As always, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

"T"</span></span> Time!!!! :chili: :chili: :aktion033: 

Has our adventerous Tchelsi girl turned into a princess???  So she was resting on her throne as the mayhem went on in the office, eh? .....Or maybe just dreaming of being out in the kayak?  

And that Tatum!!! - forget it, there are no words to discribe how cute that guy is......Nope, can't think of a one. :wub: :wub: He definitely needs to be hugged and kissed several times a day.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with Tchelsi's haircut. She looks adorable. Actually Tchelsi and Tautmn are both so very cute and huggable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

First of all....I don't know where Tchelsi's bad haircut is?! I looked about 5 times at these pics and thought she looked cute as can be lol!!! BTW....love her vest!!! I want one for Emma!

And the Tater....who couldn't find him kissable!?!?!? He is like the Brad Pitt of maltese.....Emma goes ga-ga when she sees pics of him! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

